# Fresh from the bakery......Hoo wants one



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Ok so after seeing a big school of Spanish and a follow from a wahoo on Sunday arvo ,Couta 101 and I headed out to Palmy this morning to be met by flat seas ,until about 9 am when the southerly kicked in ,I drag that fookin camera around for 2/30 hr hoping to get a strike on video. 
Once again there were fish around that the camera picked up but I would have said was a desert out there .......once I'm eating Hoo dust on my donut ,tried a large soft paltic paddle tail that was not connect to the camera this time to see if the action was any better and a bit further behind aswell,you will see the plastic at the top of the screen .
Advise welcome ...


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

indiedog said:


> Would that make you feel better or worse knowing they were there but didn't take your bait? What's the plan to get them to take it next time? Any way to impart some more swimming action to it?


Worse Brad........ :twisted: 
That was a large paddle tail around 12 cm and weighed about 50 grams or more I'll put a pic up ,it was about 3 m back Fromm the camera but was swimming like a champ


----------



## dazza11 (Feb 16, 2010)

That's an interesting video clive, I did the after noon shift at palmy launching around two, headed over middle reef and wider , touching on gravel as well .
Got hold of some axtra large pillies and towed them on my rigs , with not even a touch . But looking at that footage puts confidence in fishing that area .
Maybe when there feeding the story could be a lot different !! hooo knows. Great video 
Cheers Darren.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Amazing Vid Clive, but very frustrating out there atm.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Clive, great vid again. Is your bait or lure attached to the housing at all (like a downrigger release clip) or are they both free swimming?


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Yip Paul could be ,I was doing around 6 km/h with a 3kg drogue behind me for over 2 hrs
I had another bait ( slimey with a pink skirt) out aswell but it was not in shot,Douglas was around pulling some good rigs ,speed would be the key I think as the water is so clean at the moment,a couple of the other boys have been getting out for zip ,who knows why but they are there and maybe not feeding unless they feeling a bit skraal......
If the weather allows I'll pull it quick on the jetski tomorrow and see what happens


----------



## alangoggin (Mar 7, 2011)

Love the underwater footage, cool knowing what's about to get you pumped for future trips.

I know fish are caught all the time on dead baits at palmy but how about offering the the real thing? Maby a terrified live bait would do the trick?


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

That's awesome footage of them hoo's swimming by , I'm untrigued mate, can't wait to see a hit and run on film..


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Safa said:


> If the weather allows I'll pull it quick on the jetski tomorrow and see what happens


If you're on the jetski you should do some fishing too.


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 24, 2014)

It's only a matter of time Clive and there will be a hooked hoo on footage. Looking forward to seeing it! 
Justin


----------

